# How to get into MyWay e-mail again?



## rmdk17

It's been awhile since I tried logging into my MyWay e-mail, and I found out that they closed their main site Dec 5, 2015. They provided a link for users to have to access to their e-mail, but no matter what I do, it just seems to keep going around in circles, but then ends up here:

http://app2.bluetie.com/login_bluetie.asp?msg=2

Does anyone have a solution to access their myway e-mail?

Thanks


----------



## TulsaRose

The following was copied from the old *MyWay* home page
(Quote) After many years, the MyWay website will be getting an upgrade. The current site will be available until the end of day, December 5th, 2015. The new site will debut in the near future.

If you're a MyWay email accountholder, you will still be able to access your email by logging in through the following URL:http://my.myway.com/email_redir.jsp. Please update your bookmarks accordingly.
Thank you for your years of loyalty using MyWay! (Quote)

Is that the address you are trying to use that then redirects you to the BlueTie address? When I clicked on the URL given by MyWay, it took me directly to a sign-in page at MyWay as quoted.


----------



## rmdk17

Hi,

Thanks for replying..

Yes, clicking that link or just logging on their site brings you to the same e-mail web page, but from there the normal way to check the e-mail (at least from what I recall) brings me around in circles to the e-mail web page or to the BlueTie site, where it says "invalid username or password." I've tried entering my login info and password on the BlueTie page, but it's still invalid.

Is there anyone who still is able to access their email thru the BlueTie site?


----------



## plodr

Lots of email addresses were removed. I can no longer access MyWay email. Mine was dropped. A friend can still get in off and on. The service is pretty spotty.

They now want you to pay for an account. No thanks.

There are a lot of other choices out there that are free so I have no intention of paying for MyWay email.


----------



## rmdk17

Wow, that's bad. I guess my email was dropped because I see no way to get into it.


----------



## plodr

> I guess my email was dropped because I see no way to get into it.


 That would be correct.


----------



## Deke40

Try this link. After opening it click the mail icon on the left.

http://hp.myway.com/portal/YYA/index.html


----------



## hewee

I got bookmark this link and login just find.

http://my.myway.com/email_redir.jsp

You may want to clear any saved cookies you have and any saved passwords for the site.


----------



## plodr

hewee, unfortunately it doesn't work *for some of us*. If you were one of the unlucky ones to get dropped by MyWay email - there is no way to get back in.
You will keep seeing this no matter how many times you clear the browser and type in the username and password. I know because I've tried many, many times on different computers in the house and with different browsers.


----------



## hewee

Liz,

I never see a BlueTie login. I know the cookies etc started from them years ago when they screwed things up and then made it so they lost all contacts and to date I still can not add anyone to the contacts list and email to help get no where.
Was never able going back 12 years to have site remember my password till I think last fall.
It has http://registration.myway.com as the website. That site takes me to http://registration.myway.com/login.jsp
But that login takes me to http://hp.myway.com/portal/YYA/index.html?speedbarconfigchanged
If I highlight the mail icon I get this link. http://registration.myway.com/btprimary_login.jsp?return_url=http://my.myway.com/email_redir.jsp
And that is the link with http://my.myway.com/email_redir.jsp in it.

If I clear user name and password and click above link I go to this link.
http://registration.myway.com/btpri...eturn_url=http://my.myway.com/email_redir.jsp

But I got the same old login screen I have seen from day one 12 years ago. See attachment.








I did have trouble some time back but password manager had to many for myway and bluetie and now I get with just the one from http://registration.myway.com. 
If you have any others in the password manager they can give you trouble so you need to look to see if you got others they used in the pass and delete them. Close the browser down and open and check that the sites are gone from the password manager. Then try to login again. Anything I ever have trouble logging in this helps to clear up the trouble. Same goes with cookies to a site. Anything you remove you need to close the browser down and open and check that it is still gone.

I hope this helps out.

Also hope they are not making changes that are not here yet that are giving you trouble that will do the same for me.


----------



## plodr

Trust me - it doesn't work.
I can start from A, MyWay home page or B, different MyWay page, end up at C a log in and *every link leads me to bluetie*. I have tried many ways over the past several months.
*Some of us have had our email removed*. That's just the way it is.


----------



## hewee

I do not see A yellow screen any more unless I go to the myway site that it looks like your at. The B one is a newer one they have or newer to me. C is the screen I see all the time. 

Sorry if they deleted your account because going to help because you don't get any help from them. 

I was told years ago back 7 or 8 years ago when they changed no to worry they get my contacts back but nothing every happen. 
Sad because the older myway you would get help from them.


----------



## plodr

When I get to the C screen and log in, I get *Invalid Username or password*
Then I get offered a trial for a paid version. This is from 2 different computers on several different browsers.


----------



## hewee

I never even knew they had a paid version. Not a nice way to treat people.

I had website change over night with no warning. One was a nice email site that was super fast and one of the best I used and then it was gone the next day. I used the site for years. Then a great image site that did the same thing but first it started turning into a xxx rated site and your images then you could not get to and later the site wen down. Many images I used to hotlink in post were lost. Other images sites changed to paid sites.

So it is so very sad when thing like this happen.

*NOTE:*
If you registered at any sites and used MyWay email address your need to redone them and that can be a pain. Also places you forget your password etc and you click the link to send it to you then you will not get the email.

Was just thinking that maybe see if you can login with POP Peeper. 
It does work with MyWay. But got older version 3.7

Worth checking out to see if it gets in.
http://www.esumsoft.com/download/


----------

